# Is the k-50 still worthwhile?



## seanpatrick (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey all!

I know this camera came out a few years ago, but there's a good deal on them at B and H photos for 378 including the kit lens. 

I HAD a D3200 Nikon, but had sold it to finance something a while back, and now find myself in need of another camera.  It took great photos, but I found the controls a little clunky for manual adjustments.  I've read this has dual control wheels, the weatherproofing is a big bonus, it can use the eye-fi cards, and comes in funky colours.  

Still worth it? or is its successor about to come out.   

Thanks!


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't see why a newer model being out makes a camera worthless.
I know someone who still uses the K100d super on a regular basis & it still produces great shots.

Pentax is just releasing their long awaited full frame model, so I doubt they'll be updating the K50 for a while, but if it where me I'd go for a used K5 instead which can be had for about the same money. (I don't care for the colors!)


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got a friend who shoots Pentax and he raves about them.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Apr 2, 2016)

seanpatrick said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I know this camera came out a few years ago, but there's a good deal on them at B and H photos for 378 including the kit lens.
> 
> ...



Its successor, the K-30, has already been out for a while. That doesn't mean the K-50 is useless, because it's still an excellent camera. A few reviews I saw say there are no big differences between the two anyway.

(Edit: Here's one comparison review: Pentax K-30 vs Pentax K-50 Detailed Comparison)

I agree that it would be worth looking for a good used K-5. You'll get more camera for the same money.

Disclaimer: I don't use DSLRs and shoot film almost exclusively, BUT, I have done a lot of research on the Pentax DSLRs and I have had the use of a K5 off and on until about a year or so ago. Pentax is definitely the route I'd be going if I were to add a DSLR to my brood of cameras. Yes, I'm a Pentax fangirl, but it's not the only reason I'd go Pentax. The image quality holds up to the Canonikon equivalents, the controls are less menu-driven, and they're an excellent value (you'll get more camera for the money.)


----------



## smithdan (Apr 4, 2016)

..liking my new K S2 a lot so far, enough features to keep me happy and it plays well with my M42 and K mount lenses and stuff.   Chose it over the K 50, bit smaller and a newer sensor for not too much more $$.


----------



## pez (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe the K-50 actually replaced the K-30, not the other way around.  It and the K-30 (if you can find one) are good cameras, and that 16MP Sony sensor is still a great image maker- the "sweet 16". I have 3 Pentax bodies with that sensor- two K-o1's and a K-5. You can't go wrong with a K-50/K-30. However, the K-S2 is definitely more awesome, if you can swing it. Its articulating screen is the sh*t!! I really love mine and I use it a LOT. I also have a K-3, and you can find one for a fraction of the original cost, since the K-3II came out a while back. The K-3 is simply awesome in every way.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2016)

pez said:


> I believe the K-50 actually replaced the K-30, not the other way around.  It and the K-30 (if you can find one) are good cameras, and that 16MP Sony sensor is still a great image maker- the "sweet 16". I have 3 Pentax bodies with that sensor- two K-o1's and a K-5. You can't go wrong with a K-50/K-30. However, the K-S2 is definitely more awesome, if you can swing it. Its articulating screen is the sh*t!! I really love mine and I use it a LOT. I also have a K-3, and you can find one for a fraction of the original cost, since the K-3II came out a while back. The K-3 is simply awesome in every way.



I thought they counted down.

Huh...just checked. The counted up for the Kxxx level (K100 and 110, then K200), and also the Kxx level (yup, the K-30 came first), but the Kx cameras counted down (The K5 came out before the K3, and that came out before the K1).

According to this: Pentax cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia the K30 is no longer being produced, nor is the K5.


----------



## pez (Apr 6, 2016)

limr said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the K-50 actually replaced the K-30, not the other way around.  It and the K-30 (if you can find one) are good cameras, and that 16MP Sony sensor is still a great image maker- the "sweet 16". I have 3 Pentax bodies with that sensor- two K-o1's and a K-5. You can't go wrong with a K-50/K-30. However, the K-S2 is definitely more awesome, if you can swing it. Its articulating screen is the sh*t!! I really love mine and I use it a LOT. I also have a K-3, and you can find one for a fraction of the original cost, since the K-3II came out a while back. The K-3 is simply awesome in every way.
> ...



One might still find a K-30 or two for sale, or a K-5II.


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 6, 2016)

pez said:


> One might still find a K-30 or two for sale, or a K-5II.



Funny you should say the I have a K5II on the way at the moment - cost me under £300 body only. Just have to sell off my old K7 to help fund it, fortunately there's already someone at work who's considering it


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for your advice everyone!...  Narrowed it down.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 9, 2016)

Update: I ended up with the K-s2. I looked for a sutiable K-5 or K-5ii but the used prices were not that much less than the new version, so figured I'd go with the updated tech. 

I was almost torn away by the Sony a6000's EVF, but it just felt too dinky in my hands / no weather-proofing / no used lens market.

Looking forward to using it!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2016)

Came late to the party, just saw this post. I love my K30, but considering an upgrade to either K-S2 or the K -3. Have you been able to try it out yet? Any comments on it???


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm still working out all the bells and whistles, but quite like it so far.  The articulating screen is great for macros when needing to get down low - and the kit lens does a decent job.  Here's some pictures I've snapped with it so far:



























If you're still on the fence, I'd say get it.


----------

